# problem mit Subclipse über Netzwerk



## diggaa1984 (4. Jun 2008)

hallöle,

dachte grad mal ich bau mir n Repository damit ich entweder am Desktoprechner oder am Lappy proggen kann.
habe mir daraufhin Subclipse für Eclipse besorgt. Auf beiden Rechnern installiert. Am Desktoprechner (IP: *.22) habe ich das repository erstellt mit dem pfad (_E:\ * \Repository_ .. dort habe ich quasi "create repository here" ausgeführt). Das Projekt welches ich darüber abwickeln möchte habe ich dorthinein mit dem Zusatz "FamTree/trunk" importiert, gemäß Anleitung im INet. Am Desktoprechner klappt auch alles wunderbar mitm auschecken und comitten. Auf dem Lappy (IP: *.21) wollte ich nun auschecken, bekomme aber immer die Nachricht, dass das Repository auf dem Desktoprechner nich errreichbar ist, probiert habe ich den Zugriff mittels (_file:///*.22/E:/*/Repository/FamTree/trunk/_) .. funzt aber net.

Gut weitergegoogled und sehe, das ich vermutlich n Service starten muss, habe diese zwar nun per Kommandozeile in den Diensten registriert, aber kann den auf dem Desktoprechner nicht starten (Fehler 5) ... und da is nu Schicht im Schacht bei mir ^^

Frage: geht das alles irgendwie einfacher, habe ich was übersehen, oder bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg und müsste nur noch das mit dem Dienst hinbekommen?


----------



## diggaa1984 (4. Jun 2008)

jut, das mit dem zugriff auch per eclipseplugin klappt soweit, allerdings habe ich aufm server ne authentifizierung eingebaut, und nu schlug natürlich der verusch fehl, vom laptop zu comitten, da die authentifizierung nicht stimmt. habe allerdings nix gefunden wie ich in eclipse da was einstellen könnte, sobald ich auf "Team->comitten" gehe kommt nur ne übersicht der zu comittenden Files und keinerlei Abfrage bezüglich der Authorisierung.

jemand ne idee, wo ich das einstellen kann?


----------



## diggaa1984 (4. Jun 2008)

so, mir würdes ja nu reichen, wenn ich die Parameter, welche Subclipse nutzt beim comitten, manipulieren könnte, quasi noch extra Nutzer/PW-Parameter angeben könnte.

momentan geschieht das wie folgt:


```
commit -m "" D:/DiggerFiles/Progging/FamTree/src/famTree/FamTree.java
    svn: Commit failed (details follow):
    svn: Commit failed (details follow):
svn: Authorization failed
```

einbaun könnte ich nun noch (--username  und --password) aber keine ahnung wo ^^ ... büdde helft mir


----------



## diggaa1984 (4. Jun 2008)

so, endlich problem gelöst, für alle die das selbe problem haben:

in der svnserve.conf im repository die Kommentarzeichen rausnehmen vor den attributen:

anon-access
auth-access
password-db

seitdem kommt auch mein fenster für die login-abfrage

simpel und wirkungsvoll  ... man sowas kost ein den ganzen tag  :bahnhof:


----------

